# The Western Flatline



## Iron Flatline (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all.

I'd like to introduce you to The Western Flatline. Like a lot of other photographers, I have decided to build a blog, and will put up pictures either of life in Los Angeles, our travel destinations, or my family. 

I effectively majored in photography in college (the only classes I attended and completed) and then tapered off once my girlfriend with the 2nd-bathroom-converted-to-darkroom broke up with me. Back then we developed our own film, and made our own prints. I do NOT miss the fumes.

Now it's 15 years later, and my fascination has returned. This is largely driven by the advent of imaging software that allows me to work with my pictures while sitting in front of a computer. I bought a digital SLR (Canon D60) about four years ago, and a new one (Canon 5D) this past holiday. I have a number of lenses, as well as a couple of point-and-shoot cameras. I still have my AE-1 from college. 

I'm using Pixelpost 1.5 as my photoblog platform for now. I hope they continue developing the application, as there's a lot more I want but don't have the skill to do myself. To my understanding they are the only pure photoblogging application out there, but you really need some intermediate internet skills unless they ever get around to writing a coherent manual. 

Please come by the site, and feel free to leave comments. I find that no one ever wants to be first, but the point of putting up a blog is to share one's work after all. If a shot doesn't work, feel free to tell me - I am aware of the steep curve ahead. If you really like it, I would be grateful if you peg me as a favorite on Photoblogs.org, thus ensuring that even more photo-hobbyists and fellow bloggers get to know my site. (Ok, that was all the site-pimping I have the stomach for :er


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL, bump!

Just been doing some-navel gazing and checked out my own early threads from TPF. Here's one of them, I'm still waiting for someone to come by and look at my images...

...though I'm less concerned about my Photoblogs.org standing ;-)

Oh, and I switched to My Expressions in April of 2006.


----------

